# BDSM Test



## Sivath (Jul 17, 2017)

BDSM test here; BDSM Test: What kind of sexual deviant are you?

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Switch 
100% Sadist 
94% Primal (Prey) 
94% Primal (Hunter) 
84% Dominant 
75% Pet 
70% Boy/Girl 
63% Submissive 
60% Masochist 
55% Master/Mistress 
54% Owner 
53% Non-monogamist 
50% Degrader 
49% Vanilla 
48% Voyeur 
47% Exhibitionist 
44% Rope bunny 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
42% Ageplayer 
40% Brat 
39% Rigger 
25% Experimentalist 
1% Slave 
0% Degradee 


///

I'm Bi male, but I have a bit of a mommy/ nurture domme kink, while I prefer SM play with the males with me as the Sadist. I have a thing for fear...
It's weird. But I sometimes even watch scary game play throughs just to hear people hyperventilate.
Ye...a. I'm weird.
I'm not always like that, please don't run away..


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
99% Vanilla
48% Switch
42% Daddy/Mommy
40% Experimentalist
36% Dominant
14% Master/Mistress
11% Primal (Hunter)
11% Submissive
3% Pet
3% Exhibitionist
3% Voyeur
2% Primal (Prey)
1% Rigger
1% Owner
1% Slave
1% Ageplayer
0% Rope bunny
0% Degradee
0% Brat
0% Boy/Girl
0% Masochist
0% Degrader
0% Sadist
0% Non-monogamist


Hmmm
If it is of any help, I'm a gay male


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
73% Vanilla
32% Non-monogamist
13% Experimentalist
1% Ageplayer
0% Rope bunny
0% Slave
0% Degradee
0% Primal (Hunter)
0% Exhibitionist
0% Brat

I just copied the top 10. Everything else have 0% anyway.

You probably can't find a more vanilla guy out there. I'm straight, by the way.


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 73% Vanilla
> 32% Non-monogamist
> 13% Experimentalist
> ...



Ehh
Look up to my post
99% Vanilla


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 17, 2017)

EdgyMemeLord0 said:


> Ehh
> Look up to my post
> 99% Vanilla


I meant as in being strictly vanilla. 

I don't really have any kinks/fetishes. I tend to stay away from pretty much everything.


----------



## fallout19980 (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
82% Vanilla
74% Voyeur
73% Dominant
67% Daddy/Mommy
60% Primal (Hunter)
59% Switch
58% Experimentalist
58% Ageplayer
57% Submissive
55% Master/Mistress
54% Masochist
51% Rope bunny
49% Rigger
46% Non-monogamist
40% Exhibitionist
39% Slave
36% Primal (Prey)
35% Brat
33% Boy/Girl
32% Owner
23% Pet
6% Degrader
4% Sadist
2% Degradee

For a guy that's never engaged in BDSM, this is okay... or something?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello fetlife my old friend


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Brat
94% Submissive
89% Voyeur
66% Sadist
63% Boy/Girl
58% Experimentalist
55% Vanilla
54% Masochist
51% Rope bunny
48% Primal (Prey)
42% Daddy/Mommy
42% Rigger
37% Exhibitionist
36% Non-monogamist
35% Slave
25% Switch
21% Ageplayer
6% Pet
4% Primal (Hunter)
4% Dominant
1% Degradee
0% Degrader
0% Owner
0% Master/Mistress

...not even sure what some of these mean


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Experimentalist
99% Sadist
96% Switch
93% Non-monogamist
92% Master/Mistress
91% Voyeur
78% Dominant
63% Primal (Hunter)
55% Degrader
55% Vanilla
52% Rigger
47% Daddy/Mommy
47% Ageplayer
45% Owner
44% Exhibitionist
33% Primal (Prey)
24% Submissive
18% Masochist
3% Rope bunny
1% Brat
1% Boy/Girl
0% Slave
0% Degradee
0% Pet

Well that was one of the most interesting online  quizzes  I've taken in a while and  for some context I'm BI.


----------



## Norros (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
75% Boy/Girl 
75% Pet 
74% Submissive 
74% Voyeur 
70% Ageplayer 
66% Primal (Prey) 
61% Degradee 
57% Non-monogamist 
50% Rope bunny 
49% Experimentalist 
46% Brat 
45% Slave 
44% Owner 
38% Master/Mistress 
37% Exhibitionist 
33% Masochist 
22% Vanilla 
1% Daddy/Mommy 
1% Dominant 
1% Primal (Hunter) 
1% Rigger 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist 
0% Switch 

Slap. Me. Daddy.


----------



## xofrats (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
99% Rope bunny
94% Primal (Prey)
75% Experimentalist
75% Pet
62% Submissive
58% Non-monogamist
58% Switch
56% Brat
54% Ageplayer
49% Rigger
49% Vanilla
48% Owner
46% Master/Mistress
45% Voyeur
42% Dominant
42% Daddy/Mommy
37% Exhibitionist
36% Primal (Hunter)
29% Slave
29% Boy/Girl
1% Masochist
0% Degradee
0% Degrader
0% Sadist

I guess I have to change my fursona's species to bunny? XD


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Jul 17, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I meant as in being strictly vanilla.
> 
> I don't really have any kinks/fetishes. I tend to stay away from pretty much everything.


Well... mostly same?


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 17, 2017)

tfw u click on something that u didnt mean to click on and u dont know what to think of it RIP


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 17, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
99% Vanilla 
63% Boy/Girl 
43% Primal (Hunter) 
40% Daddy/Mommy 
30% Owner 
29% Switch 
28% Slave 
24% Master/Mistress 
18% Pet 
13% Brat 
7% Submissive 
5% Dominant 
4% Non-monogamist 
1% Experimentalist 
1% Rigger 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Rope bunny 
0% Degradee 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Primal (Prey) 
0% Voyeur 
0% Masochist 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist 

pretty sure this shit just randomly generates stuff i gave no indication that i liked pet play slave play age player etc


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 17, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 
> pretty sure this shit just randomly generates stuff i gave no indication that i liked pet play slave play age player etc


Probably just clicked "Disagree" instead of "Strongly Disagree" or something at some point?


----------



## ellaerna (Jul 17, 2017)

I have done this quiz many times, but I took it again just so you all could have the most up to date information on my weird fetishes.

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Switch 
100% Rigger 
100% Rope bunny 
99% Brat 
92% Sadist 
91% Degrader 
91% Masochist 
90% Degradee 
84% Non-monogamist 
80% Dominant 
80% Daddy/Mommy 
78% Primal (Prey) 
75% Pet 
70% Submissive 
69% Primal (Hunter) 
64% Master/Mistress 
63% Owner 
58% Experimentalist 
55% Vanilla 
53% Slave 
49% Voyeur 
47% Exhibitionist 
17% Boy/Girl 
2% Ageplayer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 17, 2017)

Sivath said:


> 100% Sadist


Rule me.


----------



## Ninth (Jul 18, 2017)

Mostly accurate, except I'm not an ageplayer, or daddy/mommy. 

...I think. I honestly would't mind trying out the ageplay thing, when I really think about it. 
But the mommy/daddy thing seems boring to me lmao. No pain, no gain 

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Brat 
100% Switch 
100% Masochist 
100% Degrader 
100% Degradee 
100% Sadist 
100% Rope bunny 
99% Non-monogamist 
98% Experimentalist 
90% Submissive 
78% Slave 
75% Pet 
73% Dominant 
72% Boy/Girl 
65% Primal (Prey) 
59% Primal (Hunter) 
59% Voyeur 
58% Owner 
51% Rigger 
50% Master/Mistress 
48% Ageplayer 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
37% Exhibitionist 
1% Vanilla


----------



## Sivath (Jul 18, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> == Results from bdsmtest.org ==
> 
> pretty sure this shit just randomly generates stuff i gave no indication that i liked pet play slave play age player etc



Anything under 50% means it mostly doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Sivath (Jul 18, 2017)

Ninth said:


> 100% Brat
> 100% Switch
> 100% Masochist
> 100% Degrader
> ...


Jesus, you're kinky xD


----------



## Ninth (Jul 18, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Jesus, you're kinky xD



C; Hells yeah I am~


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 18, 2017)

Sivath said:


> Anything under 50% means it mostly doesn't apply to you.



so then mine just means "likes sex with girls" then?


----------



## Sivath (Jul 18, 2017)

GreenZone said:


> so then mine just means "likes sex with girls" then?


Haha Boy/Girl means you like maternal or paternal figures as partners.
But you've got only 60 something percent on that, so all in all it says you're pretty much vanilla.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 18, 2017)

100% Rigger
100% Sadist
99% Primal (Hunter)
99% Dominant
96% Degrader
95% Master/Mistress
81% Owner
75% Daddy/Mommy
74% Ageplayer
51% Non-monogamist

And then we drop below half and it's all more peripheral stuff like my mild masochistic tendencies (38%). Incidentally, the middle ones like non-monogamy and voyeurism (46%, surprisingly) are entirely theoretical for the most part. Also, literal incest play is *reeeeaaaaallllly* not my bag, so the 75% there is more indicative of my attitude towards dominance in general.

The top bracket is scarily accurate, though.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 18, 2017)

You're weird, guys


----------



## Furdian Slip (Jul 18, 2017)

I was going to lurk longer before I posted anywhere, but this test is too tempting right now. I'll just jump in for a second...

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Brat 
100% Switch 
100% Rope bunny 
99% Rigger 
86% Masochist 
85% Non-monogamist 
84% Dominant 
81% Submissive 
78% Primal (Hunter) 
73% Voyeur 
73% Sadist 
62% Exhibitionist 
61% Primal (Prey) 
58% Experimentalist 
57% Degrader 
50% Slave 

48% Vanilla 
47% Degradee 
46% Pet 
45% Owner 
43% Boy/Girl 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
35% Master/Mistress 
29% Ageplayer

I'd say that's pretty accurate~

Fun stuff :3


----------



## gutsssy (Jul 18, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
98% Degradee 
94% Submissive 
91% Slave 
90% Vanilla 
80% Masochist 
56% Primal (Prey) 
51% Exhibitionist 
50% Experimentalist 
50% Rope bunny 
47% Pet 
47% Ageplayer 
45% Boy/Girl 
43% Brat 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
42% Sadist 
36% Degrader 
25% Switch 
23% Voyeur 
10% Dominant 
10% Rigger 
6% Primal (Hunter) 
2% Master/Mistress 
1% Owner 
0% Non-monogamist 
BDSM Test Results

I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jul 18, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
99% Vanilla 
2% Rope bunny 
2% Submissive 
1% Dominant 
1% Daddy/Mommy 
1% Primal (Hunter) 
1% Brat 
1% Switch 
1% Rigger 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Slave 
0% Degradee 
0% Exhibitionist 
0% Boy/Girl 
0% Primal (Prey) 
0% Experimentalist 
0% Voyeur 
0% Masochist 
0% Degrader 
0% Pet 
0% Owner 
0% Master/Mistress 
0% Sadist 
0% Non-monogamist 


Kek


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 18, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> 1% Brat


kek indeed. 

You fuckin' cheeky brat.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Jul 18, 2017)

Been meaning to do this for ages…

100% Rigger
100% Primal (Hunter) (you noticed…)
84% Dominant
82% Rope bunny
74% Daddy/Mommy
70% Sadist
62% Master/Mistress
60% Non-monogamist
58% Experimentalist
52% Owner
50% Submissive (this should really be a touch higher, if 50% is "eh…"; say about 53%)



Spoiler: Negative stuff



44% Degrader
43% Pet
42% Vanilla
33% Masochist
29% Switch ( :0 this ought to be closer to 50%…)
23% Ageplayer
18% Primal (Prey)
2% Boy/Girl
2% Exhibitionist (well now, that depends on what I'm exhibiting : P)
2% Voyeur
1% Slave
1% Brat
1% Degradee





Sivath said:


> I have a thing for fear...


And you certainly wouldn't be alone! I even know of a few roleplayers that like to be on the receiving end of that sort of thing.


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> You're weird, guys


 
Boy do you think, What was your first clue... well duh


----------



## GreenZone (Jul 18, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> You're weird, guys



you're on a furry forum though...


----------



## Filter (Jul 18, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
89% Dominant
83% Owner
76% Master/Mistress
75% Pet
62% Primal (Hunter)
59% Switch
58% Rigger
51% Vanilla
49% Exhibitionist
48% Experimentalist
45% Non-monogamist
44% Daddy/Mommy
44% Voyeur
28% Primal (Prey)
25% Degrader
11% Submissive
4% Brat
3% Rope bunny
1% Masochist
1% Boy/Girl
1% Slave
1% Ageplayer
0% Degradee
0% Sadist 

I like how dominant is my top result, while sadist is at the bottom with 0%. Nope, the BDSM lifestyle isn't for me.


----------



## Mandragoras (Jul 19, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> You're weird, guys


I have never made a secret of this fact and am probably constitutionally incapable of it.


----------



## Sagt (Jul 19, 2017)

I skipped the dominant related questions for the sake of time since I'm not into that stuff to the same degree, so my results probably aren't fully accurate. Also, I think it may have overplayed the masochism thing quite a bit - I have tendencies for it, but 100% seems too high. 

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Masochist
100% Ageplayer
100% Rope bunny
100% Boy/Girl
91% Pet
90% Submissive
84% Degradee
80% Primal (Prey)
78% Slave
67% Non-monogamist
56% Brat
31% Exhibitionist
26% Experimentalist
25% Switch
18% Vanilla
12% Voyeur


----------



## TomVaporeon (Jul 19, 2017)

...interesting


----------



## Dongding (Jul 19, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
89% Rigger 
87% Rope bunny 
84% Degrader 
77% Dominant 
67% Daddy/Mommy 
63% Boy/Girl 
61% Owner 
58% Experimentalist 
55% Sadist 
54% Voyeur 
50% Vanilla 
48% Degradee 
47% Ageplayer 
43% Master/Mistress 
37% Exhibitionist 
36% Submissive 
36% Pet 
35% Non-monogamist 
33% Masochist 
29% Primal (Hunter) 
28% Switch 
17% Slave 
10% Brat 
7% Primal (Prey) 

Hm. Seems off? ;3


----------



## ClinkertheLion (Jul 19, 2017)

Hehe, top 3 seem to be sort of correct had the submissive only option on for this too.
== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Brat
91% Submissive
83% Primal (Prey)
76% Masochist
65% Degradee
62% Exhibitionist
55% Voyeur
47% Experimentalist
45% Boy/Girl
45% Pet
44% Slave
41% Rope bun
41% Vanilla
40% Non-monogamist
19% Ageplayer
0% Switch


----------



## Bjorn Potato (Jul 24, 2017)

I like how almost everyone here is a guy lol. Although I prefer girls in dominance related stuff, I'd go for guys too with erp. Anyone interested in that and on discord? 

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
97% Rigger 
93% Dominant 
67% Owner 
65% Master/Mistress 
58% Non-monogamist 
58% Experimentalist 
52% Daddy/Mommy 
46% Primal (Hunter) 
42% Voyeur 
39% Boy/Girl 
39% Sadist 
26% Degrader 
25% Switch 
18% Vanilla 
16% Exhibitionist 
13% Brat 
8% Submissive 
5% Pet 
4% Rope bunny 
4% Primal (Prey) 
3% Slave 
2% Masochist 
2% Degradee 
1% Ageplayer


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
74% Vanilla
59% Switch
54% Rope bunny
49% Rigger
45% Exhibitionist
45% Non-monogamist
44% Experimentalist
42% Daddy/Mommy
29% Voyeur
16% Submissive
14% Dominant
11% Primal (Hunter)
11% Masochist
7% Sadist
6% Degrader
2% Primal (Prey)
1% Brat
1% Ageplayer
0% Slave
0% Degradee
0% Boy/Girl
0% Pet
0% Owner
0% Master/Mistress

I can't comprehend how Daddy/Mommy one is 42% I like disagreed whenever it insinuated something about a caretaker. I don't know how I got those 1%'s either. Eh whatever, its not like this stuff will actually ever be relevant enough in my life that I would care.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 24, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
85% Dominant 
66% Primal (Hunter) 
64% Owner 
62% Sadist 
61% Voyeur 
56% Experimentalist 
56% Rigger 
49% Vanilla 
48% Non-monogamist 
44% Pet 
43% Daddy/Mommy <--------Dafuq?
41% Slave       <-------------/
41% Master/Mistress 
37% Exhibitionist 
31% Switch 
29% Submissive 
28% Masochist 
22% Primal (Prey) 
12% Rope bunny 
4% Degrader 
3% Brat 
2% Degradee 
1% Boy/Girl 
1% Ageplayer 

Not sure where the hell it got those last six. I guess anything but an ironclad NO is a yes. Also, Slave and Daddy/Mommy? How the hell are those so high on the list? Same with Voyeur. I have no idea why that's at 67%. Ah well. Apart from the red highlighted ones, I'd say it's not terribly far off.


----------



## aainsleyy (Jul 27, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org == 
100% Brat 
100% Switch 
98% Non-monogamist 
95% Rope bunny 
89% Primal (Prey) 
86% Primal (Hunter) 
78% Dominant 
75% Submissive 
64% Experimentalist 
61% Master/Mistress 
55% Vanilla 
44% Pet 
42% Daddy/Mommy 
41% Rigger 
30% Masochist 
26% Owner 
7% Voyeur 
3% Exhibitionist 
1% Ageplayer 
0% Slave 
0% Degradee 
0% Boy/Girl 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist 

Huh...I guess this means I actually am kinky? I just assumed I was boring and vanilla.


----------



## Beatle9 (Aug 8, 2017)

Eh, why the hell not?

97% Vanilla 
70% Boy/Girl 
56% Brat 
51% Submissive 
48% Experimentalist 
41% Rope bunny 
37% Slave 
36% Ageplayer 
29% Pet 
27% Non-monogamist 
25% Switch 
19% Primal (Prey) 
11% Primal (Hunter) 
9% Rigger 
5% Masochist 
4% Master/Mistress 
3% Dominant 
3% Daddy/Mommy 
1% Owner 
1% Exhibitionist 
1% Voyeur 
0% Degradee 
0% Degrader 
0% Sadist

Interesting.


----------



## YukiKoyuki (Aug 8, 2017)

89% Switch
85% Non-monogamist
77% Experimentalist
75% Rope bunny
75% Submissive
64% Rigger
59% Exhibitionist
59% Dominant
58% Degrader
56% Sadist
54% Master/Mistress
52% Degradee
50% Brat
50% Masochist
47% Girl/Boy
39% Daddy/Mommy
33% Brat tamer
33% Primal (Hunter)
32% Owner
31% Ageplayer
30% Primal (Prey)
30% Voyeur
29% Vanilla
28% Pet
27% Slave


----------



## Loffi (Aug 8, 2017)

100% Brat 
100% Rope bunny 
99% Masochist 
96% Submissive 
87% Voyeur 
86% Experimentalist 
75% Pet 
66% Dominant 
64% Exhibitionist 
61% Degradee 
59% Primal (Hunter) 
59% Switch 
55% Vanilla 
49% Non-monogamist 
48% Slave 
43% Daddy/Mommy 
42% Sadist 
35% Primal (Prey) 
29% Degrader 
27% Rigger 
7% Master/Mistress 
2% Boy/Girl 
2% Ageplayer 
1% Owner


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

== Results from bdsmtest.org ==
100% Pet
100% Slave
100% Degradee
100% Rope bunny
99% Submissive
90% Primal (Hunter)
68% Masochist
61% Master/Mistress
59% Switch
51% Brat
51% Voyeur
50% Experimentalist
50% Exhibitionist
49% Non-monogamist
44% Rigger
42% Daddy/Mommy
40% Owner
38% Degrader
37% Vanilla
22% Sadist
19% Primal (Prey)
16% Dominant
4% Boy/Girl
1% Ageplayer

=============

I'm a Pansexual Genderfluid, biologically Male. Surprisingly accurate test, I have a major animal side and enjoy the feel of rope or chains on me. Being treated like an animal is the perfect dream.
P.S, I'm available for RP if you're interested


----------



## jtrekkie (Aug 12, 2017)

Results definitely not expected...


----------



## Dvalin (Aug 12, 2017)

jtrekkie said:


> Results definitely not expected...


Whaddya mean?


----------

